# Joe Kenn's Tier System



## Chump16 (Mar 14, 2018)

I know its not a powerlifting program and more of a athlete training program, but does anyone have any knowledge of Joe Kenn's Tier System?

Joe Kenn is currently the Strength and Conditioning Coach for the Carolina Panthers


----------



## stonetag (Mar 15, 2018)

What are you asking? there is a ton of info on it, are you asking if someone has followed his protocol?


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, I guess that is what I am asking.  Has anyone used his protocol? Opinions?  How did you use his cycles?


----------



## Physiqz (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like it has a good variety of movements which would be good for a general athletic sense.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

Physiqz said:


> Looks like it has a good variety of movements which would be good for a general athletic sense.



Did a quick google search and found the pdf. Yeah includes a good mix which would be best for a general athlete. Obviously not ideal for a strength athlete.


----------



## fiinal (Aug 12, 2018)

I've been to one of his seminars and like his program a lot, it was a while back so I'll have to see if I can dig my notes up. I've seen it used very effectively for HS football. A lot of the stuff he talks about is with regards to training general athletes, but I honestly think it can be adapted well for strength athletes with the right exercise pool and some other modifications (for instance, I'd add a 4th day for OHP and general accessory work). It's really quite flexible, so there's lots of opportunity to mix in other ideas (esp. in how you do your overall programming, periodization, etc.) and adapt to different types and levels of athletes.


Joe recommended that no matter what level you are coaching, you separate athletes into several different levels based on training age (both generally and within your program), strength, etc., and programming each group accordingly. I've seen it done with 3 groups, which makes it easy to take advantage of the entire weightroom at once--e.g., on day 1 you can have group one do T/L/U, group two do L/U/T, group three do U/T/L. So group one starts out on the platform, while group two is in the squat rack, and group three is on the bench, and they can all rotate at the same time. Then on day 2 group one does L/U/T, group two does U/T/L, group three does T/L/U, so on and so forth. If you've got young athletes, he's got some pretty solid stuff out there about "Block Zero" for developing basic athletic ability/kinesthetic awareness.


If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to try and answer them.


----------

